

Do you one of startup lovers and don't know how to become successful? - mtufekyapan
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140610190011-81337627-six-main-traits-for-startup-team-members?trk=prof-post

======
AJ72
The embedded image in the article crystallizes everything. I wish I could
repost it in the comments.

~~~
mtufekyapan
Thank you for comment.

